# Bajar las cosas del auto



## medaladilla

Saludos amigos!

Quería preguntar como se diría en italiano:

"Ayudame a bajar las cosas del auto"

¿Estoy en lo correcto si digo?

"Aiutami a portare giù le cose dalla macchina"

Agradezco su ayuda


----------



## Neuromante

Aiutami a scaricare la machina.


----------



## medaladilla

¡Gracias Neuromante! Asumo entonces que en italiano no existen expresiones que me permitan expresar el movimiento de cosas hacia arriba o hacia abajo. ¿Estoy en lo correcto o me equivoco?


----------



## Neuromante

Te equivocas.
Estas cosas siempre dependen del contexto y en éste del coche "portare giù" queda extraño, parece (Al menos a mi me lo parece) que estás cogiendo un pedazo del coche y poniéndolo en el suelo.
Pero se dice "*porto giù* la cartella in ufficio vendita" por ejemplo, si estás diciendo que vas a bajar una carpeta a un despacho de otra planta del edificio.

Con el caso del coche en italiano el concepto es "sacar de dentro" del coche


----------



## medaladilla

Ok, ¡entendido! Muchas gracias neuromante


----------



## honeyheart

Hace falta la contribución de los italianos para saber con seguridad.  Yo hubiera usado "mettere giù".


----------



## Necsus

Nella lingua parlata si può sempre dire "tirar giù qualcosa dalla macchina", ma in _scaricare_ il senso di 'verso il basso' è in qualche modo implicito.


----------



## Larroja

Necsus said:


> Nella lingua parlata si può sempre dire "tirar giù qualcosa dalla macchina", ma in _scaricare_ il senso di 'verso il basso' è in qualche modo implicito.



Sono d'accordo: carico (su) e scarico (giù). "Aiutami a scaricare la macchina" per me è perfetto.


----------



## Geviert

Direi di sì: _tirar giù_ qualcosa da qualsiasi altra cosa è sempre possible, basta che ci sia una rappresentazione spaziale, anche ideale, dell'azione che si intende di svolgere: 

_Tirare giù i kilometri del motorino._

_Appena aprivo la porta dell'auto e mettevo i piedi in terra, puff, altri  pensieri arrivavano più urgenti, tirar giù dall'auto i bagagli e cose varie che non potevano restare lì...


_


----------



## Montesacro

Geviert said:


> _Tirare giù i kilometri del motorino._


 


E secondo te che cosa vorrebbe dire questa frase? 
Se sentissi queste parole criptiche probabilmente penserei all'intenzione di azzerare il contachilometri (cosa ovviamente vietatissima!)


----------



## Geviert

Montesacro said:


> E secondo te che cosa vorrebbe dire questa frase?
> Se sentissi queste parole criptiche probabilmente penserei all'intenzione di azzerare il contachilometri (cosa ovviamente vietatissima!)



 è un esempio della lingua parlata, in particolare dell'argot giovanile Monte, per nulla criptico direi (infatti hai capito benissimo il senso). Non c'è bisogno di agitarsi in questa sede.


----------



## Montesacro

Sai com'è, il fatto è che non mi sono mai cimentato in taroccamenti/manomissioni varie.


----------



## Geviert

Montesacro said:


> Sai com'è, il fatto è che non mi sono mai cimentato in taroccamenti/manomissioni varie.



Certo, sono d'accordo con te, neanch'io mi sono cimentato nella fattispecie penale, se è per quello . Per fortuna la pragmatica ci insegna che c'è una differenza tra il significato dell'enunciato e l'intenzione del parlante.


----------



## Massimo_m

"Scaricare i bagagli" è senz'altro una traduzione perfetta. 
D'altra parte, nel linguaggio parlato si usa comunemente anche "portar giù" i bagagli dall'auto, che quindi credo sia un'alternativa altrettanto valida.

Saluti a tutti.


----------



## Necsus

Massimo, sarà sicuramente una questione di uso regionale, visto il registro colloquiale, io però non ho mai sentito "portar giù (i bagagli)" nel significato di scaricare, al massimo "tirar giù", come dicevo.


----------



## Massimo_m

Necsus said:


> Massimo, sarà sicuramente una questione di uso regionale, visto il registro colloquiale, io però non ho mai sentito "portar giù (i bagagli)" nel significato di scaricare, al massimo "tirar giù", come dicevo.



Certo, anche tirar giù è molto usato. 
Quanto a "portar giù i bagagli dall'auto" o "dalla macchina", ho fatto una breve ricerca su google e ho trovato moltissime ricorrenze. In particolare, tra i primi risultati ho notato diversi blog. 
Come sappiamo bene, questa non è certo una garanzia di correttezza dell'espressione  , però è un sintomo del suo utilizzo molto diffuso nel linguaggio parlato e informale.


----------



## Necsus

Mah, io di riscontri non ne ho trovati, anche se non mi sembra di fondamentale importanza:
Nessun risultato trovato per *"portare giù i bagagli dalla macchina"*.
Nessun risultato trovato per *"portar giù i bagagli dalla macchina"*.
Nessun risultato trovato per *"portare giù i bagagli dall'auto"*.
Nessun risultato trovato per *"portar giù i bagagli dall'auto"*.

I bagagli per me sarebbe naturale portarli giù da casa o dalla stanza d'albergo.


----------



## ursu-lab

Necsus said:


> Massimo, sarà sicuramente una questione di uso regionale, visto il registro colloquiale, io però non ho mai sentito "portar giù (i bagagli)" nel significato di scaricare, al massimo "tirar giù", come dicevo.



Sì, si usa solo in certe regioni (Emilia compresa) soprattutto del Nord. Ricordo che c'è stata una discussione proprio su quest'argomento nel foro solo italiano: verbi generici nell'equivalente *dialettale *come "portare", "prendere", ecc che acquistano un significato particolare quando sono seguiti da avverbi come "su", "giù", ecc. e che poi vengono *riportati*, scorrettamente, anche nell'italiano parlato. Per es. "lavare giù" che dalle mie parti vuol dire "lavare i piatti", o "sono dietro fare qualcosa" che vuol dire "sto facendo qualcosa". Ecc. 

In dialetto va benissimo, ma in italiano no.

In italiano "bajar las cosas del auto" si dice esattamente come ha scritto Neuromante nel primo post: *scaricare *la macchina.

Se proprio dovessi usare un "verbo+avverbio", allora nel caso della macchina direi "tirare fuori i bagagli dalla macchina", se i bagagli sono "dentro" al bagagliaio. O "mettere giù" nel senso di "appoggiarli per terra", come "metti giù la valigia".


----------



## medaladilla

Mi è piaciuta moltissimo questa discussione. Allora, la forma corretta sarebbe "scaricare" oppure "tirare giù"?, anche se poi esistono altre formule diciamo "informali".


----------



## Necsus

medaladilla said:


> Mi è piaciuta moltissimo questa discussione. Allora, la forma corretta sarebbe "scaricare" oppure "tirare giù"?, anche se poi esistono altre formule diciamo "informali".


Sicuramente _'scaricare l'auto'_ e _'scaricare i bagagli dall'auto'_ sono le forme corrette in italiano standard.


----------

